
What Do We Do with the Art of Monstrous Men? - roarktoohey
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2017/11/20/art-monstrous-men/
======
curtisblaine
Ezra Pound was one of the best poets of all time. I don't think any "awful"
can destroy that.

